# New MAC addict here!



## Mindy! (May 23, 2009)

Hi my name is Mindy. I am 21 and have 2 little boys. Isaiah (2) and Colin (4 months). I am a proud Army Wife. Hooah! My husband is currently deployed to Afganistan, and  I am spending all his money on MAC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Well I hope to get to know all of you and this great site!


----------



## nunu (May 23, 2009)




----------



## MzzRach (May 23, 2009)

Welcome Mindy!  We are glad to have you join us.


----------



## gildedangel (May 23, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Mindy! (May 23, 2009)

Thanks! I am glad to be here!!!


----------



## Nicnivin (May 23, 2009)




----------



## coachkitten (May 23, 2009)

Hi Mindy!  Welcome to Specktra and I hope to see you around the forums!


----------



## buddhy (May 25, 2009)

Welcome! Nice to have you, get comfy and have a look around!!


----------



## hawaii02 (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mindy!* 

 
_Hi my name is Mindy. I am 21 and have 2 little boys. Isaiah (2) and Colin (4 months). I am a proud Army Wife. Hooah! My husband is currently deployed to Afganistan, and I am spending all his money on MAC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well I hope to get to know all of you and this great site!





_

 
I think I got through my DH's tour the same way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Welcome to the boards!!


----------



## Boasorte (May 25, 2009)

Welcome, and have fun here, u will surely laugh, and learn new things on the forum


----------



## xNatalieNoelle (May 25, 2009)

Welcome! I'm new here too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Check out my youtube channel if you'd like!

Click here for the link!


----------



## myzleelee (May 25, 2009)




----------



## ExquisiteImages (May 28, 2009)

Glad to have you join us. Welcome


----------

